# research paper on chytrid



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am taking microbiology this semester- I have decided to write my research paper on Chytrid. (paper + powerpoint slide presentation)
What are some excellent sources of accurate info on this disease in the frogs? obviously I need documentable scientific sources- I can't reference "joe" on Dendroboard said..... 

*I have done several searches here and on google etc but frankly I am overwhelmed by the volume of material. I am asking for some help zeroing in on a few really good sources  
*
*I need good images of frogs with the infection as well as- he likes pictures "the grosser the better" eeewww
*what it is- this is a microbiology class so specific scientific nomenclature and microbe images 
*where it is from
*how it is passed 
*symptoms
*affect on populations
*treatment

anything else I should include???
Paper is due around Oct 10


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

If you're going to college to go the library. Assuming your college is big enough you have access to many journals. You should learn to search through journals. Once you get this down (very easy) start searching with keywords like batrachochytrium dendrobatidis with all of the other info you need. I guarantee you there is a ton of info out. Some journal articles will be better than others and maybe some people here can point you towards the better ones. This is your best bet and I'm surprised that you're not advised to use journals. They should make up at least 75% of your sources IMO.

-Nish


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I also did a huge project on chytrid, I don't have access to it now but I can give you all what I have later. It is probably 7-8 pages of info and it's all cited. If you want it you can e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

There's no need to go to the library for a cursory look. Start with Google Scholar and Pubmed. There are many freely available papers on both search engines. Start with a current paper that you can get for free, and then when reading it make note of citations which may lead you towards a more general overview. Also, a paper which is labeled as a "review" will generally give a good overview of the field, but have no primary research. If there is a paper which looks really good but you can't find it free online or at the library, post request here with your email address and someone will try and get it for you.

Good luck, and learning comb scientific literature is an invaluable tool.
-mark

*Edit: Fixed broken link


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

nish07 said:


> Some journal articles will be better than others and maybe some people here can point you towards the better ones.


 That is why I came here!!!  

Great tip Mark - Thanks  

Otis- sending e-mail!!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

markbudde said:


> There's no need to go to the library for a cursory look. Start with Google Scholar and Pubmed. There are many freely available papers on both search engines. Start with a current paper that you can get for free, and then when reading it make note of citations which may lead you towards a more general overview. Also, a paper which is labeled as a "review" will generally give a good overview of the field, but have no primary research. If there is a paper which looks really good but you can't find it free online or at the library, post request here with your email address and someone will try and get it for you.


This is great advice. The only extra advice I would add is to start with a PubMed search first, and find the most recent review (there is a "review" tab just above the first reference that will only show reviews). Then you can use the review to identify areas of research that fit well with your paper - and use those citations to make the jump to the primary literature. Read through paper abstracts (as opposed to the whole paper) initially, and then earmark papers that fit well with your topic for more in depth reading. If you find a paper in PubMed that you don't have access to, search for the paper title on Google Scholar - and you might be able to find the pdf listed.



Any papers that aren't available for free access on Pubmend


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

You guys are amazing!! 

Thanks for the hints and tips  Keep them coming! and if you think of any particular articles or papers let me know :wink:


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

I think you would certainly want to cite the researcher who originally described Bd. She has fantastic photos and a number of relevant publications:

http://biology.umaine.edu/run.php?pg=User&user_id=77

http://www.umaine.edu/chytrids/Batracho ... raphs.html


----------

